# Mangrove Place, Al Reem - Invalid SPA



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

I own a property in mangrove place. Apparently the previous developer decided to transfer the rights to a new developer (without notifying me) and now the new developer (who incidentally is Al Nayann), wishes to charge a fee for issuing a new SPA, claiming my current one is invalid.

I dispute this, however, given who the new owner is, I have been advised that wouldn't have much choice other than to sign the new SPA and pay the fee.

Anyone here happen to own property in Mangrove Place and in the same situation? What did you do? Should I pay a lawyer to review the new SPA, or do we have no chance to negotiate the T's& C's anyway?

Ay help advice would be much appreciated. I am at my wits end.


----------

